# New DVC resort coming to old River Country site?



## amycurl (Jun 1, 2018)

I haven't seen this posted yet....from Theme Park Tourist (a guilty pleasure of mine...) Posted today.

https://www.themeparktourist.com/news/20180601/33902/new-disney-hotel-be-built-ruins-river-country


----------



## mj2vacation (Jun 3, 2018)

amycurl said:


> I haven't seen this posted yet....from Theme Park Tourist (a guilty pleasure of mine...) Posted today.
> 
> https://www.themeparktourist.com/news/20180601/33902/new-disney-hotel-be-built-ruins-river-country




It’s been in the works for years.  It’s an area that needs to be redeveloped.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 3, 2018)

It looks like a run of the mill motel with a gondola ride to me.
I don't get the appeal of it personally and won't be buying any
points there.   

I'll stay there with my current points just to try
it out when they open it up for us to get in easily like they do
with all the new resorts but it reminds me of one of the HGVC
resorts so I'd rather stay elsewhere instead of use my DVC points
at a place like this.  When I use my DVC points I like to get 
some themeing like Poly, AKV or Boardwalk.  

Honestly I am surprised they are making this kind of resort but
obviously they've done their homework so we shall see.


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2018)

Based on the previously leaked plans a few years ago and the theming possibilities, this is an intriguing venture.  It does present a few challenges and the parking aspects will be interesting given the proximity to the amenities at FW.  They could certainly pull access and parking along the walking trail corridor.  The Riviera Project should give some insight as to their direction since the lat few projects have been tied directly to parks and existing resorts.

Chriskre, I presume you're talking about Rivera rather than the new project that's the topic of this post?  My view currently on Rivera is that it will have a demand above that of OKW/AKV/SSR but below BCV/BWV and the like.  I think the Jury's still out on the Gondola but I'm skeptical.  Still, other than the thought it will make the 7 mo window slightly more trying than it already is, assuming my guesses are close, it simply gives options without any downside.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean said:


> Chriskre, I presume you're talking about Rivera rather than the new project that's the topic of this post?  My view currently on Rivera is that it will have a demand above that of OKW/AKV/SSR but below BCV/BWV and the like.  I think the Jury's still out on the Gondola but I'm skeptical.  Still, other than the thought it will make the 7 mo window slightly more trying than it already is, assuming my guesses are close, it simply gives options without any downside.



I agree.....Riviera will be a hit overall. I think the Gondolas seals the deal to take the resort to the next level.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean said:


> Chriskre, I presume you're talking about Rivera rather than the new project that's the topic of this post?  My view currently on Rivera is that it will have a demand above that of OKW/AKV/SSR but below BCV/BWV and the like.  I think the Jury's still out on the Gondola but I'm skeptical.  Still, other than the thought it will make the 7 mo window slightly more trying than it already is, assuming my guesses are close, it simply gives options without any downside.



Yes I was talking about Rivera.
So there is another one going up?  
Wow, Disney is busy these days.
No mention of it this past month when I was there.  




tomandrobin said:


> I agree.....Riviera will be a hit overall. I think the Gondolas seals the deal to take the resort to the next level.



There are always hits and misses with Disney
So I'm sure you are right, this will be a hit!


----------



## Dean (Jun 5, 2018)

chriskre said:


> Yes I was talking about Rivera.
> So there is another one going up?
> Wow, Disney is busy these days.
> No mention of it this past month when I was there.


Not much information but there was an Orlando sentinel article and a little information.  The link in the OP gives you access to the available information.  It's at Ft. Wilderness at the site of the old River Country.  It appears to match with the leaked plans of a few yeas ago.  Looks to be a mixed use property.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 5, 2018)

Dean said:


> Not much information but there was an Orlando sentinel article and a little information.  The link in the OP gives you access to the available information.  It's at Ft. Wilderness at the site of the old River Country.  It appears to match with the leaked plans of a few yeas ago.  Looks to be a mixed use property.




I was talking to a kiosk person in the parks.
You'd think they would have been pushing it but maybe it wasn't officially
allowed to be discussed as he only was pushing Rivera.  

I'm not planning to add any more points at this point what I own works
well for me but sometimes I just stop to chat and see what's up with DVC.
Guess I'll get better info from the web than in person.  Go figure.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 5, 2018)

chriskre said:


> I was talking to a kiosk person in the parks.
> You'd think they would have been pushing it but maybe it wasn't officially
> allowed to be discussed as he only was pushing Rivera.



The Fort Wilderness site has not been publicly announced by Disney. All the known information has been gained by filings to Reedy Creek or by contracts issued to firms. Riviera is to open next fall. The Fort Wilderness project will take some time to develop, but from what has been found ties into the DVC timeline for the next resort after Riviera.


----------



## Dean (Jun 5, 2018)

chriskre said:


> I was talking to a kiosk person in the parks.
> You'd think they would have been pushing it but maybe it wasn't officially
> allowed to be discussed as he only was pushing Rivera.
> 
> ...


Unless it's announced they can't discuss it.  Remember there have been 2 other resorts announced that never came about and at least 3 or 4 that were somewhat formally in the works that never happened.


----------

